# Would You??



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I think I know your answers to this question already but. . . I'll try anyways. 

Would you buy a buckling out of a high-quality doe with a very nice udder and GCH wins even though she could use more extension in the foreudder ?? It is a tough decision for me. This doe has superb teat placement and awesome medial but could use that improvement in the foreudder. Most of our does could use improved medials and teat placement but a few could use more extension in the fore. 

What would you do if you were me??


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

If you breed him only to the does that are good in the fore then I would think it would be ok.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there is no forudder picture so i dont know how 'bad' it is. But if he is within your price range and obviously she won Grand Champion dispite this flaw so yah it would be worth it to me


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd have to see it to make a decision...how bad is "bad"
beth


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Wow- I love the looks of that rear udder shot- agreed I would like to SEE the foreudder- but as stated, dont breed him to does that need a lot of improvement in that area 
Also- check out the sires dam to see if the sire to this buckling could have improved on the foreudder area at all.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's what she said:


> incredible medial division and teat that go straight down. I suppose she could have a more extended fore udder but she did win grand champion when shown this past summer.


Here is the link to the sire's dam: http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/Does-Ref-RFHazelNut.html She looks like she could use more height/width in the rear but fore looks pretty good, from a distance.

I don't have a close-up shot of her foreudder but do have a side pic of the doe.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I really like her over all, nice length and forudder isnt to bad.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay, this is my just trying to learn. Is she a little bit boxy? Or is that a pretty good over all shape.

I think she is pretty but what what do i know :scratch:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

She has a nice medial, but she doesnt look like she has much milk in there. How does her medial look when she has 12-14 hours of milk in her? nice teat placement but she definatly needs a more extended fore and high wider rear attachment. She has a long neck but is a little boxy and heavy. Her hips apear higher then her withers. And i dont like her front end assembly.
Yes she wone a GCH, but what was her compitition like? I had a doe go best in show several years ago, she was a so-so doe. nice but nothing special, however there wasnt much for compition. Ther were around thirty animals but nothing nicer then she was.

beth


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't know. . . I'd have to wait until June to see what she'll look like with that full an udder and earlier in lactation. That udder photo was taken about five months after freshening with twins, so isn't as impressive as it would be about 3 months after freshening.

She said the competition was really stiff.

I quote this from her website:


> Bianca came home from the 2007 Oregon State Fair with both the Supreme Best Udder banner and also won Grand Champion Doe against stiff competion. Bianca also won a grand champion award at her only other show this year. I need to get this gal in the show ring more!
> 
> Update: Bianca won another grand champion title and a reserve grand champion in an ADGA sanctioned show in June, 2008.


The udder photo was taken when she took the grand at the show in June, 08 - she had freshened in early January.

Not sure if Oregon State Fair is a sanctioned show for ADGA or AGS?? :shrug: If it is, then Bianca must be super close to being a permanent champion.

Could be a bad picture because I am told her front end assembly is great and that she cannot find fault in her conformation. . . this breeder is very honest too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

her hind legs are up on some gravel/ground debre' as you can see her right rear hoof isnt standing level. So yah it is a "pasture" photo and not a set up one.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Bianca is one I've always liked so I wouldn't think she would be a bad herdsire dam.

I think you should buy bucks who compliment your herd. If you have a lot of extremely strong foreudder does then a buck with a dam who's a little less than ideal wouldn't be bad. But if you have does with weak foreudders and buy a buck from a dam who's also weak in the fore, then you can only expect more of the same.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, I realize that. It's kind of difficult with our does because it's kind of half and half. I suppose the majority though could use stronger medials and better-placed teats. This fellow should correct that. I am about 80% sure we'll get him but I can't get the breeder to answer a question for me. . . whether his dam has a pocket in the fore or not.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree that youre dealing with a very honest breeder her. She is great and just as nice in peraon. I think the biggest thing is looking at the does you have right now. What are the two biggest things you want to improve with your next buck? Then look at the doe youre potentially getting a buck kid from. Does that doe surpass your does in those two areas? Remember one buck can only do so much. 
beth


----------

